# Best route from Santander to Valencia?



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

My first visit (by MH) to Spain in May so I would appreciate some advice from the regulars. 

I will be travelling from Santander to join the meet at Denia in May. Which is the best route to go? I realise I need to decide between autoroutes or "free" routes, but what would be the approx cost of the autoroutes in any case? (Ballpark figure)

Timing: I arrive +- 5pm in Santander and wish to travel about an hour or so before stopping for night. Any suggestions where to stay? I have ACSI book. Would only consider aire (or whatever they call them in Spain) if well-populated and safe.

That leaves me about 600/700 km still to travel so would travel max 300-400km on day 2 - where to stay on night 2 ??? Checking out the map there doesn't seem to be a lot on the way, that I can find. 

That would leave day 3 to reach Denia.

Thank you, in ainticipation!

Viv


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

If you drive towards San Sebastian there is a good campsite at Zarautz,
http://www.grancampingzarautz.com/index_en.html.

From there I would take the motorway to Zaragoza, it is chargeable but not a lot of money, and then the free A23 motorway standard dual carriageway to Sagunto, around Valencia then take the motorway to the exit slip for Denia, about 8 euros from memory.

I stop at the services at Sobradiel just before Zaragoza, park in the coach bays in sight of the 24 hour fuel kiosk and you wii be fine, an easy 280 ish miles from there to Denia.

Mike


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

If you're going to go to San Sebastian there is a fantastic aire there for a few Euros. It is safe and secure and popular so I would use that. Have you got an ACSI book, or have a look in their website. They have loads of sites but only those in the book will give you the discounts.

Have you had a look on Vicarious books for "All the Aires in Spain" book? Or there is the website www.campingcarinfos.com It's in French but is very easy to follow with direction and photos of any aires/stopovers on your route.

The roads in Spain are very good and easy to navigate. Any decent Western Europe loaded sat nav will get you there safe and sound. Toll roads in Spain, as anywhere are dearer the closer to major cities you go. I don't know the prices but sometimes it's better to give them a go because they are less crowded with big trucks than the non toll routes. If you do go from San Sebastian I would recommend that Toll road for the above reason and it isn't too dear. Fuel stops are frequent and unlike here the fuel prices on the main autoroutes is similar, sometimes cheaper than those off the routes. Having said that, if you find a supermarket selling fuel use that!

Spain is a fantastic country and will amaze you with it's scenery and geography. Use your common sense about parking up, as you would anywhere, and you'll be quite safe.


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Heading south from Santander to Denia, San Sebastian is 123 miles too far east, especially as Viv said, she only has a couple of days to reach the meet.

We will use the "All the Aires in Spain & Portugal" book to guide us and the La P.A.C.A information in the MotorhomeFacts downloads section, HERE. We've never travelled through central Spain before.

We'll decide where we stop as and when, as we'll have about 10 days to reach Denia. We're hoping to visit Toledo on the way down. That's as much as we'll plan other than our first night stop.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

We never plan any trip, we just drive off the ferry and go in the general direction and stop as and when. We have even been known to toss a coin,as we come off the ferry,which way, right or left!
All a person needs is a good map.We don't use toll roads except for along the top of Spain, around Bilbao and San Sebastian area. The Spanish road network is excellent, much better than here in the UK.
Don't worry about setting daily destinations, just go with the flow, enjoy what comes, and stop if and when you want to see a sight. Never set your journeys out in stone, or you will miss some little gems 
Just remember, it's not as if you need to reach a certain point to sleep or eat, you already have your hotel and restaurant on your back


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

*Denia Meet*

Thank you everyone for your informed suggestions. Grath, by nature I'm a planner but I don't fret if I can't stick to my plans for any reason. I just like to have "the big picture" in my head before I set out. (Conditioned by 40 years of corporate life!)

So looking forward to the day I can get Herman out of hibernation and sit behind the wheel again. In the meantime, until it gets warm enough for this tropical body to cope with northern temps, I'll just have to sweat it out in the heat here, slurping my very smooth chateau cardboard (£4 for 3 litres) and eating fillet steak (£8 a kilo). What a life!

Viv


----------

